# c50 generations?



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Asked a sizing question in the thread above but in researching the question I discovered that there were several variants of C50 built. Does anyone have a link to info on the generations of C50 or are able to provide info on when the lugs sizes, frame size and weights changed?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my take on C50.

There are a total of three generations. 

The earliest generation has long lugs, and is slightly heavier, comes with Star Carbon fork. 
Sometime in 2005, Colnago moved to a higher modulus carbon tubeset (technically a stiffer tubeset), with shorter lugs. Frameset/fork is slightly lighter (my assumption is slightly less than 100-200grs at most - size dependent)
From 2008 onwards, the C50 receives another update. The Star Carbon fork has been upgraded to a Carbon 75 fork. This new fork supposedly reduces the weight further though personally i don't see any difference when i measured mine. 
(in other words, a post year 2005 frameset/fork and a 2008 C50 frameset/fork has negligible weight differences)

Hope the above information helps. 

*Here's a picture of my previous C50 in PR38, with Star Carbon fork
*









*My current C50, with Carbon 75 fork.*


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Excellent info. Maverick. 

Looking at the PR38 frame myself. Is it a first or second generation C50?
Do you know when they changed the frame sizes of the C50 as I think they went from C40 equivalent sizing to slight different dimensions later?
Much appreciated!!

P.S. those are two beautiful bikes!!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

The PR38 is a 2nd generation C50, with shorter lugs and high modulus tubes. 
Frame/fork weight is approx similar as the 3rd generation.

As for Colnago C50 sizing, refer to the link below: 

http://cbikeusa.com/c-50_hp.htm

One of the main differences between a C40 and a C50 is the tube diameter size, as such an equivalent size C50 has a longer headtube as compared to a C40.
(checked and found that the headtube is in fact 7mm longer)
However the seat angle, toptube/seatube tube measurement, remains the same throughout the range. 

PM me with an email if you need a PDF file comparing both. 

Cheers!


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Pm sent, thanks for your help, calling it a night as I have a race in the morning.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Love the PR38 paint!


----------

